# Interview Office Manager



## medicalbiller1964 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have an interview scheduled for the position of Medical Office Manager. I have no experience. My resume does indicate that. I am a CPC with 20 years experience in billing and coding. The position is with a practice that is in the same building I currently work in. I have been in my current position since 1988. I have absolutely no chance of promotion, raise, etc, and pretty much have been told that by our office manager. We are a small practice with only 3 other employees.  The interviewing physicians are the owners of our building and my current employer rents office space. 
The interviewing office has gone through 2 office mangers in the last 2 years, due to embezzelment on the office managers part. They have cases pending in court.  How do I assure them I would not do such a thing. (I don't want to go to jail) Also, that I am competent enough to hold this position. 
Currently, when my office manger is on vacation, etc,. I take on her duties. I have no expierence in dealing with malpratice insurance, accountants, hiring and firing. 
What can I expect a position like this to pay?  There are 2 doctors. There are approximately 8 other employees. They see patients in the office and perform surgeries. 
Any advice would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## rlcohen76 (Mar 16, 2011)

First off....you do have experience. You work in a physician practice and in a small practice like the one you currently work in I am assuming that from time to time you cover for another person. You know the flow of the office, referrals, authorizations, timely filing rules, correct claim submissions, documentation, medical necessity. You know the ins and outs of patient charts, eobs. I was 24 when i got hired as an office manager and I was a coder at the time. I had never hired or fired. I knew nothing about malpractice..i knew nothing about alot of things. But I learned quickly, bought books on how to manage staff, I asked questions, and I learned how to run an office. You need to sell yourself on your ability to take the experience that you already have and be able to apply that to this current job. Every practice is different so there is always a learning curve in a new job.
As for the other 2 managers....thats not for you to worry about. They will see the type of person you are.....good luck, i hope you get it. 
If you like, I can give you my email and i can help you with the transition. I know all about malpractice!!!!!


----------



## medicalbiller1964 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement! Any information you could give me would be appreciated. I have no idea how much an office manager makes. Do you have any advice on that?  I know currently, as the only coder/biller in a small speciality practice, I am probably underpaid, when you take into consideration the years of experience and my certifiaction.


----------



## ohn0disaster (Mar 17, 2011)

First, I want to say that this is solely my opinion on the matter and I do not wish to sound discouraging.

I agree with the other person, that posted a reply, in the sense that you DO have some experience in an office setting of the medical field. You, yourself, said that when the office manager was out, you took on her duties. Working in a doctor's office since 1988, you've pretty much HAD to learn how things run in an office, at least to some extent. I definitely feel that you could be trained, every job has training to start, and quickly have an office running smoothly. Basicly, every office manager works differently, so all you need to do is learn the basics. If you've taken over your office manager's duties, I'm sure you've learned some of those "basics" along the way.

That being said, I think you need to take a step back and really think about what is going on at the office that you're thinking about taking a position in. Do you really want to step into that big of a mess? If you feel confident that you won't be dragged down along, go for it. I, personally, know that I would be EXTREMELY weary of leaving a job, that I was not in jeopardy of losing, to put myself in that situation. I really hate to sound like a Negative Nancy! I really hope this all works out for you. As far as pay goes, I guess it would depend on what state you live in, how many doctors you will be working for, and how many employees under you. Also, it will depend on what duties will be expected of you. Will they expect you to be an administrator and do the coding/billing? It's a lot of responsibility to be an office manager. I'll stick to coding! Haha.

Good luck and I am sure that you will do great. Just be confident in yourself and what you know!


----------

